# Sawdust & Shavings



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning,
Just wondering what everybody does with their shavings. Is there any good use for them around the house? If you would use them for mulch, would that be an invitation to gormet dining for bugs?
Is there anything creative that you can do with them?

Thank you
Dick


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

I just toss it all in my compost pile.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I give it to people with horse chickens goats. Any livestock as long as its not cedar its good bedding for those animals.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I burn mine. The garbage men won't take them and if I take them to the dump they charge me a commercial fee since they don't believe a non professional can produce that much sawdust. 
I'm gambling burning because you have to have a burn permit and they don't want to give them out very easily. I noticed that all my neighbors burn small rubbish piles so I started doing it. No problem so far.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wood chucker left out walnut. BAD for the horses.
Bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Also walnut is toxic to horse hooves. I just throw mine on the compost pile or save it for a friend who uses it to fill in low spots on his property.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep forgot about that one as expensive as walnut is I don't have a lot of walnut shavings lol.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet, but I've read that you can compress the sawdust and add melted wax to make good fire starters. A local farm also had a sign up a while back looking for sawdust for bedding.

Where I live the township has "woody yard waste" days where they pick up leaves, sticks, etc - so I'll usually dump my sawdust into a few collection bags and put it out. I figure the sticks and things get turned into sawdust anyway so what the heck. Only downside is they only do collections. In the summer and fall so I need to store the sawdust collected in the winter until spring.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Works great as mulch over new grass seed or to keep weeds down in the garden.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Do what this guy does. :laughing::laughing::laughing::blink::blink: Anybody want to tell me how you move a 250# bag of the stuff?????


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Ya know....I was thinking of this very topic while working in the shop today. I am fortunate enough to be able to dump mine out back or give it to friends for chickens. It is also good for when the driveway gets icy.

What do you all do with your wood scraps? I give mine to my father and neighbor for kindling for wood furnaces. I have an outdoor wood boiler so I only light it once per year, what they all don't take I throw right in the boiler.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

Smoking beef, pork, chicken, and whatever else says 'grill me'.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

some goes in the compost bin but most of it goes in my garden as a walkway.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like throwin the really fine dry dust into the fire and pretending im a freakin wizard


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a ginseng farm as a side business/hobby (I have not attempted to sell anything yet). One of the biggest problems is slugs. Heard from an old timer that sawdust deters slugs cause it dries them out. So I put them on my ginseng beds out in the forest. It also helps to relocate the beds year after year. So far my loss to slugs is minimum but it does seem to stop the turkeys so I use my shotgun for that.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> I give it to people with horse chickens goats. Any livestock as long as its not cedar its good bedding for those animals.


Hate to say but this isn't correct. Walnut is toxic to several animals but ERC is used in barns all around here. The sawmill I go to won't cut walnut because their chips go to local horse barns. Cedar shavings are regularly sold as bedding for animals.


----------



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fred Hargis said:


> Do what this guy does. :laughing::laughing::laughing::blink::blink: Anybody want to tell me how you move a 250# bag of the stuff?????



At that price why not just free to anyone who can move a 250lb bag of sawdust.:smile:


----------



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

bond3737 said:


> I like throwin the really fine dry dust into the fire and pretending im a freakin wizard


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Hate to say but this isn't correct. Walnut is toxic to several animals but ERC is used in barns all around here. The sawmill I go to won't cut walnut because their chips go to local horse barns. Cedar shavings are regularly sold as bedding for animals.


Cedar shavings and fine dust do affect the respitory system of livestock and will kill chickens. I know for a fact, but you are welcome to your opinion. While it may not kill larger animals its still not the best choice.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Some I use for mulch and some to keep the weeds down.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have 42 acres of woods and I use to return them to nature, but how I give them to a chicken farm and they give me eggs. I don't use walnut or cedar only oak, maple, birch or cherry.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

you could always try this.

http://youtu.be/IvPL7KC1DEA


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> you could always try this.
> 
> http://youtu.be/IvPL7KC1DEA


Cool Stupid maybe but still cool


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

That is frigin cool!


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

That is frigin cool!


----------

